# New Maratac AA



## adnj (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought this was the old CC Maratac AA but it looks to be the same size as the Quark MiNi AA (probably with less output after looking at the emitter and lumen specs). Also has a L/M/H twisty interface with no strobe. Priced at $29.

With the output levels at 1.5/18/85 this has a lower low too. Now the question is what are the OTF lumens?

Maratac AA


----------



## emzimmerman (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Looks nice.

Wonder if they'll put out a polished stainless steel like the AAA?

I'll still probably buy this one before Christmas.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

That's a great light for the price if it's anything like my Maratac AAA. The new L-M-H sequence proves that they listen to users.

I am still gonna wait for the new Zebralight flashlight. It's gonna be more expensive than this light, but I want and need the awesome UI and side click switch.


----------



## Flic (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Given the veritable flood of variants on the AAA light (natural, black, SS, polished SS, iTP single mode, iTP upgraded, iTP in colours, SS and Ti, Olight Ti, Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi), I think I’ll wait for the dust to settle before making a buying decision on the AA. Sure is appealing though.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Seems like the Maratac version of the iTP A2 EOS, except the Maratac seems to run longer on low.

I have an A2 EOS already on the way.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

And it's got a clip!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Looks like another winner from Maratac, though when you figure in shipping there's not much difference from a Quark Mini AA. Decisions, decisions.

Geoff


----------



## adnj (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Flic said:


> Given the veritable flood of variants on the AAA light (natural, black, SS, polished SS, iTP single mode, iTP upgraded, iTP in colours, SS and Ti, Olight Ti, Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi), I think I’ll wait for the dust to settle before making a buying decision. Sure is appealing though.



Just to clarify, this is not an AAA light but the bigger AA format.


----------



## Flic (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



adnj said:


> Just to clarify, this is not an AAA light but the bigger AA format.



I know that. But I have to look as past experience with the AAA before making a decision on the AA.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Flic said:


> I know that. But I have to look as past experience with the AAA before making a decision on the AA.


You need to buy one of each and test them all to see which one works best for you


----------



## sol-leks (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Wow, sweet find!

I wouldn't mind seeing an R5 version but whatev's. That 100 hour low mode is very enticing.


----------



## HarveyRich (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I like the knurling over the new itP A2. However, CountyComm still charges $8.75 for shipping, which makes it almost $11 more expensive than the itP for basically the same circuitry. Too bad, or I might have bitten.


----------



## sol-leks (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> I like the knurling over the new itP A2. However, CountyComm still charges $8.75 for shipping, which makes it almost $11 more expensive than the itP for basically the same circuitry. Too bad, or I might have bitten.



Damn, forgot about the shipping. Good point.

Also the ITP still has a way better keyring attachment pointo IMO.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Hello guys. I thought I'd post a few pictures and initial thoughts about the Maratac AAA.







Arrived in a large UPS envelope enclosed in a nice plastic tube, with description and instructions wrapped around the light. 







The LED is described as a XR-E Q5 but appears to be a XP-E. Finish is a silver/natural HA. 







It appears to just be a scaled up version of the AAA light with larger, stronger, removable pocket clip and key ring/lanyard attachment.






Size comparison to the AAA light. You can see the difference in HA color as well. This AA light is so "silver" that it could be mistaken for a bead blasted SS until you picked it up. I prefer the olive color of the AAA light but at the same time I like variety and so I appreciate the variation. County Comm lists this light as under 3" but even with the battery removed and head screwed all the way down it measures 3.08" Not a big difference but it is just over 3" not under. 

At this time County's AA Maratac page states that the "10440 is not recommended." Obviously they meant to say 14500 but technically neither would be recommended...lol. I've tried 3 battery chemistrys thus far and all work great. The L91 Lithium is the brightest and my favorite so far. As many of you know I use 10440's in the AAA light almost exclusively and will likely be running this AA light on a 14500 myself. I'll get some output tests running by this evening hopefully.







One thing that I immediately noticed was the perfectly centered emitter. This is a pretty big deal for me and technically speaking it's more important to have it centered well on this larger reflector than the AAA light where the reflector centering isn't so critical. *Kudos to County Comm for getting this right!* Additionally the reflector is seating perfectly symmetrical behind the lens/window. Another thumbs up to County for nailing this fit. I hope all the AA lights have the same fit and finish as mine does. The beam is very much tighter on the AA compared to the AAA. The hot spot is brighter and smaller and I hope to capture pictures of this later as well. This is a conventional 3 mode. 1.5 / 18 / 85 lumens for runtime of 100 / 7 / 2 hours. That concludes my thoughts for now, but thanks County Comm for continuing to bring us incredibly high quality and highly useful lights at excellent prices. You guys rock! ... so keep up the great work. Special thanks to Nick at CC for working with CPF members and hearing our ideas.


----------



## madmook (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Not as floody, eh?

Thanks for the pics and impressions, Patriot.


----------



## IceRat (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I wish they came up with a better way to put it on my keys. I am not a big fan of the wire ring thingy. Mine spins around on my AAA and I don't even use it.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



IceRat said:


> I wish they came up with a better way to put it on my keys. I am not a big fan of the wire ring thingy. Mine spins around on my AAA and I don't even use it.




I don't think you'll have to worry about that issue with the AA light. Due to the up-scaling of the parts and the inherent increases in tension, this ring isn't going anywhere and doesn't rotate. The pocket clip can be rotated but again, because it's larger and there's more tension and friction it's harder to move.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Thanks for that nice review Patriot. Good work. :thumbsup:
Awaiting for beamshots to compare with her AAA sister.


----------



## applevision (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Super nice, thanks *Patriot*!

I am swimming in lights right now... but am tempted...

This vs. the Quark MiNi AA? Hmm... pretty much same price when shipping is factored in... Hmmm!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I almost forgot to mention the best part. 

*The PWM is much faster and is** imperceptible** in actual use. *

Although I do not know the actual rate, I'm guessing that it's somewhere between 4X - 8X faster than the AAA Maratac.

Woohoo!! County Comm knocks another one out of the ball park! :thumbsup:



EDIT: Another thing that I completely forgot to mention was the change from med/low/high over to low/med/high. A while back there was a CPF poll thread discussion IU and low/med/high won hands down. County Comm heard you guys!


----------



## Myster.E (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

For me, choosing between the Maratac AA and the Quark mini AA may just come down to color. I have too much in basic black...so looks like its gonna be a Maratac this time. And oh yeah, I like that long run-time on low:twothumbs


----------



## fiorano (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> I like the knurling over the new itP A2. However, CountyComm still charges $8.75 for shipping, which makes it almost $11 more expensive than the itP for basically the same circuitry. Too bad, or I might have bitten.



This would not be a proper Maratac thread without mentioning their shipping costs. Thank you for continuing that long held tradition.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



fiorano said:


> This would not be a proper Maratac thread without mentioning their shipping costs. Thank you for continuing that long held tradition.


And the fact they won't ship outside of the US


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

First impressions video look at the Maratac AA light. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkdlR5YtQpg


.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Thanks for all the great info on this new Maratac AA light. I have one on the way now.Im pleased with my AAA version and will be eager to get this one.The moment I saw it, I knew it was for me.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Black Rose said:


> And the fact they won't ship outside of the US



Time to find a Group Buy I guess


----------



## Haz (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



compasillo said:


> Time to find a Group Buy I guess


 I agree


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> Video review of the Maratac AA light.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkdlR5YtQpg


 
Hey Patriot, thanks for the video review. I liked the knife video too, I tried your technique to open my knife but the blade is not heavy enough.


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> I like the knurling over the new itP A2. However, CountyComm still charges $8.75 for shipping, which makes it almost $11 more expensive than the itP for basically the same circuitry. Too bad, or I might have bitten.



Unless you happen to be making an order for other items! 



Patriot said:


>





Those photos are all I need to see! Now for a quick stop at the bank!


----------



## Vinniec5 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Saw it this morn on the CC site buying one now and a few other goodies as I write this


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



LightWalker said:


> Hey Patriot, thanks for the video review. I liked the knife video too, I tried your technique to open my knife but the blade is not heavy enough.



Thanks LightWalker. PM me with the type of knife you were using and we'll work on getting it to work for you. There are 3 other methods that be used, I just never got around to making videos for them.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

They finally listened to the masses and went with L-M-H. For that reason alone, I WILL BUY ONE!!!! That and the fact the AAA Maratac is a nice light despite the dumb M-L-H interface.


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Awww, man I did not need to see this! LOL! I will be ordering one shortly! And I wonder what the runtimes would be with a lithium?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> EDIT: Another thing that I completely forgot to mention was the change from med/low/high over to low/med/high. A while back there was a CPF poll thread discussion IU and low/med/high won hands down. County Comm heard you guys!



I'm glad I made that poll, as before the poll there were people on here saying most people preferred medium - low - high. That was not the case and the results truly do speak for themselves. Glad Maratac/iTP and the others listened to a community such *** CPF.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



compasillo said:


> Time to find a Group Buy I guess



+1


----------



## madmook (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Wow, put a Maratac AA and a Maratac AAA into the cart at countycomm, and shipping is $10.75! And I'm in the same state as they are!

And since I'm in the same state as they are, I also gotta cover sales tax. Its like being kicked while I'm already down.


----------



## adnj (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Flic said:


> I know that. But I have to look as past experience with the AAA before making a decision on the AA.



Noted, sir! :twothumbs


----------



## adnj (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> Hello guys. I thought I'd post a few pictures and initial thoughts about the Maratac AAA.



See what I mean ^^^ We need a program to keep up with this stuff.



IceRat said:


> I wish they came up with a better way to put it on my keys. I am not a big fan of the wire ring thingy. Mine spins around on my AAA and I don't even use it.



The pics show a detent on the ring channel to prevent spinning.


----------



## Cyo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I really like my Maratac AAA so this is a big temptation for me.

Heck, this whole forum is a temptation for me. I just stumbled upon it a few weeks ago. Previously, I was in the dark about LED lights but I always had a Mini Maglite in every one of my cars, bags, and every room in my house. Since I found this place, I've acquired a Maratac, 2 Nitecore EX CR2, a Nitecore SmartPD D10, and a Dosun 2AA light whose name I can't recall.

Dangerous place.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Given the complete awesomeness of my Maratac AAA, I just purchased this new AA version. 

And as for shipping from County Comm, I simply wait till I have enough things on my list before I order. I don't mind paying ~$9 shipping to where I live to be able to follow it all the way here. With my AA light, I also ordered two more orange cased pocket lights, the ACU bandanna, another mechanics key ring, and two more orange pocket straight razors. 

County Comm is a great place in my book.:twothumbs


----------



## Sailhome (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I like the Maratac AAA so much I am never without it. I have been hoping for a AA version. Thanks for the heads up, I just ordered one and some other goodies to play with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vinniec5 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I'll bet we bought 10 of those AA lights on this thread alone tonite:twothumbs Def something to be said for word of mouth and quality productsI know we all bought this light because we all NEEDED a compact AA light and that's the reason I'm sticking with under questioning

I do the same thing wacbzz. i ordered some ACU Paracord, widgy bar & tether cord and a cpl other things to make the shipping worth it. It's the UPS flat rate for the box size anyway so why order 1 piece at a time

"I don't know about you Henry,you might fold under questioning"


----------



## shark_za (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Just be aware it offers only a few small things over the AAA. 

I have the iTP A2 and its mode for mode the same output as the AAA. 
You are only getting a longer runtime and higher freq PWM but sacrificed is the tiny size. 

So to me its neither here nor there. 

I am seeing this as a survival light, something you leave with a lithium primary somewhere in case.

My A3 is on a lanyard and the AA version is just a little too heavy for that. 
Although its the lanyard light of choice when I go on holiday next week, only taking AA lights with.


----------



## HarveyRich (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I did purchase an itP A2 as a holiday present and, it appears to essentially be the same light as this new Maratac--the same as was the case for the AAA versions. The itP A2 is a very nice light.

However, for my money, it's worth a few extra dollars to buy the Quark MiNi AA since it has an XP-G R5 emitter, is rated at 90 OTF lumens on high and 25 lumens on medium. Further, it has a rated runtime of 18 hours on medium (2.5x that of the Maratac and itP) and is essentially the same size.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



shark_za said:


> I am seeing this as a survival light, something you leave with a lithium primary somewhere in case.




...and certainly the Maratac AA would fit the bill for bug out kits but it's going to make an excellent EDC as well. The ability to have 2+ hours of 85 lumens with a conventional NiMH might be a big deal for people routinely burn through a cell on a daily basis. The AA light also throws much better due to its larger reflector. Remember, the AAA is rather handicapped outdoors, the AA light is not. The AA is more difficult to drop or loose. A hunter for example really wouldn't want to rely on a AAA light for his primary but he could get away with it using a AA light. I carry one or two AAA Maratacs continuously but the other night I had to stop was I was doing and walk to another room for my back up after burning through my first battery during a long computer build away from the house. I wouldn't have needed the back up had I been using the AA. AA lights do have their place and do offer more capabilities.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Beacon of Light said:


> They finally listened to the masses and went with L-M-H. For that reason alone, I WILL BUY ONE!!!! That and the fact the AAA Maratac is a nice light despite the dumb M-L-H interface.



I think it's not neccessary to offend people who likes M-L-H just because that's not the mode sequence you like. 
Everyone has their own preferences according to their neccesities and they all are respectable, so no need to label it as "dumb", IMHO


----------



## duboost (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> I like the knurling over the new itP A2. However, CountyComm still charges $8.75 for shipping, which makes it almost $11 more expensive than the itP for basically the same circuitry. Too bad, or I might have bitten.


that's not so bad... shipping to me in hawaii is $25! making this light $54... i'll pass. Oh and i tried the idea of ordering more stuff to justify the shipping costs and they bumped my shipping up to $50


----------



## a1penguin (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



madmook said:


> Wow, put a Maratac AA and a Maratac AAA into the cart at countycomm, and shipping is $10.75! And I'm in the same state as they are!
> 
> And since I'm in the same state as they are, I also gotta cover sales tax. Its like being kicked while I'm already down.



It would be a short bike ride to their location from my house but.... NO STOREFRONT! Argh.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> However, for my money, it's worth a few extra dollars to buy the Quark MiNi AA since it has an XP-G R5 emitter, is rated at 90 OTF lumens on high and 25 lumens on medium. Further, it has a rated runtime of 18 hours on medium (2.5x that of the Maratac and itP) and is essentially the same size.


 

i have to agree on this. when comparing out the door price for both(shipping,discount codes), it's a better value w/ the warranty, more expensive parts.


----------



## flatline (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Beacon of Light said:


> They finally listened to the masses and went with L-M-H. For that reason alone, I WILL BUY ONE!!!! That and the fact the AAA Maratac is a nice light despite the dumb M-L-H interface.



For my own use, I prefer the L-M-H mode sequence, but for gift giving to non-flashaholics, I find that M-L-H is superior for a couple of reasons.

1. Medium is bright enough for most purposes that most people can, and probably will, use the light as a single mode light. I find that most non-flashaholics are either intimidated by multiple modes or don't like them because they're perceived as a gimmick.

2. People who don't use the light often might not remember how to change modes, so it's important that in an emergency situation, the default level provides enough illumination to be useful.

--flatline


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



shark_za said:


> Just be aware it offers only a few small things over the AAA.
> 
> I have the iTP A2 and its mode for mode the same output as the AAA.
> You are only getting a longer runtime and higher freq PWM but sacrificed is the tiny size.
> ...



Agreed! I don't believe I just said that as I was probably the first person to ask for the AA version. Now that it's here, the excitement I felt with AAA version just isn't here anymore. As you stated, the only obvious advantage the AA version has over the AAA version is a longer run time. If you use Eneloops and carry an extra battery (you should already have done this), then the extra time run time of the AA version is not worth the increase in weigh and size. Yes, the size difference does matter when the light clipped to your shirt pocket or attached to the key chain. 

If you don't already already have the AAA version, then buy the AA version by all means. If you already the AAA version, ask yourself if you really need the AA version.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

lol pretty light...i like the clip


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Well i wont be able to resist the temptation to pick one up. I hope they come out with a black version too. I woud also love to see a CR123 version.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



flatline said:


> For my own use, I prefer the L-M-H mode sequence, but for gift giving to non-flashaholics, I find that M-L-H is superior for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. Medium is bright enough for most purposes that most people can, and probably will, use the light as a single mode light. I find that most non-flashaholics are either intimidated by multiple modes or don't like them because they're perceived as a gimmick.
> 
> ...



Two good reasons, but still there are a bunch of flashaholics that also prefer that sequence: the most often used mode first. The other two just to be chosen as the situation requires. 
I like also L-M-H


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I did purchase an itP A2 as a holiday present and, it appears to essentially be the same light as this new Maratac--the same as was the case for the AAA versions. The itP A2 is a very nice light.
> 
> However, for my money, it's worth a few extra dollars to buy the Quark MiNi AA since it has an XP-G R5 emitter, is rated at 90 OTF lumens on high and 25 lumens on medium. Further, it has a rated runtime of 18 hours on medium (2.5x that of the Maratac and itP) and is essentially the same size.


 
The Quark MiNi AA only cost a little more after you factor in shipping cost and less after the cpf8 discount.


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> Thanks LightWalker. PM me with the type of knife you were using and we'll work on getting it to work for you. There are 3 other methods that be used, I just never got around to making videos for them.


 
They are just some cheap knives. I can open them with one hand just not as fast as you do in your video.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Woah, how much was that overnight shipping? 
Must have cost more than the light itself!


----------



## boulder (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Hi All,

I'm a n00b here but I just thought I'd add that I just ordered two of these lights :naughty:

Hopefully they get here before Christmas!


----------



## compasillo (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

So welcome to the machine...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

:welcome:

Hello boulder,

Thanks for joining in the fun. I think that you'll really enjoy the Maratac AA, or in your case, both of them. It's made very well and has a simple user interface. These are the kinds of lights that you'll own forever even at technology progresses. After a few years of not using our 8-20 mode programmable lights, we'll all forget how to use them. Not so with the Maratac, it's timeless.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> I think that you'll really enjoy the Maratac AA, or in your case, both of them. It's made very well and has a simple user interface. These are the kinds of lights that you'll own forever even at technology progresses. After a few years of not using our 8-20 mode programmable lights, we'll all forget how to use them. Not so with the Maratac, it's timeless.



That's a BIG true


----------



## chaosmagnet (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

*Great* job on the review here and the video, Patriot! Thanks!

I must confess to huge temptation to get one with my next Countycomm order. Two things keep me from thinking I will: Other than the pocket clip, I'd rather have a Quark MiNi AA. It's smaller, brighter, less expensive (when figuring in shipping and CPF8), and I like the flashy modes, especially with them "hidden" away like they are. Less importantly, it's not clear to me if the keyring attachment on the Maratac AA is strong enough; it clearly is not on the Maratac AAA, for me at least. 

The CPF solution is of course to buy both. If I hadn't just bought myself four flashlights...

Oh, and Boulder: :welcome:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Thanks Chaos.

I'm working on a lithium run-time test set to medium right now. Actually, I'm doing a little video on it. It won't be done until late this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I've previously written that I have a Maratac AA on the way to me. Why? Because of everything about the AAA version that says quality. 

So what I don't get are posts like these *on a Maratac thread* that try to point out very silly and actually simple differences...



HarveyRich said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread...
> 
> However, for my money, it's worth a few extra dollars to buy the Quark MiNi AA since it has an XP-G R5 emitter, *is rated at 90 OTF lumens on high and 25 lumens on medium.*





chaosmagnet said:


> ... Two things keep me from thinking I will: Other than the pocket clip, I'd rather have a Quark MiNi AA. *It's...brighter...*



The Quark is listed at 90 lumens for 1.3 hours and the the Maratac is listed at 85 lumens for 2 hours. For those that are bringing this point up *on a Maratac thread,* this is total silliness. When you are using either light in any given situation, do you really think 5 lumens or so is going to make any difference at all in your ability to see or not see what you are pointing the light at? Get a grip.



HarveyRich said:


> ...Further, it has a rated runtime of 18 hours on medium (2.5x that of the Maratac ...)...



Again, the Maratac is rated for 7 less lumens for 4 less hours. If hours are really that important to you with such a low lumen amount, then you should really be focusing on the difference between the length of time for the Maratac on low vs the Quark on low...yeah, that's right...40 hours difference. THAT is a significant number. 



HarveyRich said:


> ...and is essentially the same size.





chaosmagnet said:


> ...It's smaller...



Well, which is it? :duh2: Does that minutia between the two sizes actually really matter? Either in the pocket carry or on the keychain, if one actually is larger than the other in length, will it deter you from actually carrying it?



chaosmagnet said:


> ...less expensive (when figuring in shipping and CPF8)...



Though this is not the first post on this thread to champion this false idea, I'll try to put a stop to it right here because it's only fair to compare apples to apples...

From County Comm, for me personally, I was charged $29 + $8.75 UPS shipped and insured (because ALL packages shipped via UPS are automatically insured for up to $100) and I know that my light (and the other things that I ordered) will arrive at my house on the 23rd (I ordered on the 16th around 9 PM) guaranteed. By my math, that comes out to $37.75.

If I were to order the Quark Mini AA from 4Sevens, the cost of the light is $39. Before I add the discount, I have to figure out if I want to go with the free first class USPS mail and no insurance. If I want insurance, I must add $5. If I want Priority Mail, I have to add another $5. So far, for all those still here, for equal service that one gets with the County Comm shipping, the cost is $39 + $5 + $5 for a pre CPF discount total of $49. With the cpf8 coupon, I save $3.92. That brings my math wizard total to $45.08, ie, _more expensive_ than ordering the Maratac AA from County Comm.

If I chose to not have the equalivant shipping/insurance coverage from 4Sevens that I get from County Comm automatically, my price goes down to $35.88 ($39 - $3.12 [cpf8 discount])...so that's $1.87 cheaper for the Mini AA...but I'm not really sure when I'm going to get the light; from the 4Sevens website:
_*
Holiday Ship Times (USA)*_ _To ensure your orders will arrive by December 25, you must order from our store by the dates listed below: _


_First-Class US Mail: Order by *December 16th*_
_Priority Mail: Order by *December 17th*_
 Whoops...I forgot to order by yesterday and since I've decided not to pay for extra shipping, I'm not sure if my order will get to me by Christmas or not. Let's just hope and pray and trust the US Postal Service during this holiday time...:shakehead



chaosmagnet said:


> Less importantly, it's not clear to me if the keyring attachment on the Maratac AA is strong enough; it clearly is not on the Maratac AAA, for me at least.



This is a complaint that I've seen repeatedly without proof here on CPF...but have yet to see a thread or post about the failure of the Maratac keyring attachment. It's a boat that quite a few detractors have jumped on without giving proof of some type of breakdown with the design. I'm pretty sure that the old saying goes "put up or shut up..."



chaosmagnet said:


> The CPF solution is of course to buy both.



Of couse, this ^ after explaining exactly why you think you won't order the Maratac AA.

So, *on a Maratac thread,* people are posting here about why the Quark is better than the Maratac.

Let's see...

*_The Quark is better because it's brighter because of the "newer" XP-G emitter_...yeah, 85 lumens vs 90 lumens. I guess we're using Superman's eyes to be able to tell the difference here??

*_The Quark is better because is has a longer medium runtime_...yeah, again the significant number is with the low lumens runtime. Why? Because if and when it really matters, a 7 less lumen difference for 4 hours is not going to matter as much as the low level outputs. And that's 40 HOURS worth of difference, but, oops, advantage Maratac.

*_The Quark is better because it is smaller than the Maratac_...yeah, because the difference *may* be .08 of an inch, it's highly probable that nobody will carry the Maratac because it is so huge...

And the best one...

*_The Quark is better because it is cheaper_...I think I've rather shot that whole idea right down to level where all BS belongs. Apples to apples folks.

Hopefully, this thread can now go back to being about the new *Maratac AA* and those with totally loaded reasons why a Quark is a "better" light can freely start their own thread.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

wacbzz,

I totally agree with you. I'm a "maratac-er" awaiting for a Group Buy to order the new AA's.
I also have a couple of Qminis AA and ITP's A2 on the way and surely will open a new thread for compairing the three models, but I think we should let this one on topic and try to share useful info, IMHO


----------



## Patriot (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

wacbzz, thank you for the well needed logic and sensibility that's been a bit lacking in parts of this thread. We went through the exact same things in the Maratac AAA thread and it got so silly that the moderators had to step in. If someone doesn't want to pay to have their package shipped and insured, they should definitely go for the Quark Mini.

With regards to the 5 additional lumens being "brighter" you may have noticed that I didn't even respond. Whoever chalks this up as an advantage without having the two lights in the same room with a light meter doesn't realize that their are differences on paper that are not reflected in real life. Even if it were 5% brighter, that's actually less than individual LED variation. Perhaps the Mini is brighter but to claim it at this stage and call it significant is pretty funny. The veterans on this board should know better. If we can test these two light directly and there's a clear 10-15% difference, I'll concede one has the advantage in output but that's at the expense of run-time, reminding us that there are always trade-offs.

I can't speak on the quality of the Quark Mini as I don't own one yet but you've seen from my video review that the Maratac AA was outstanding in many ways. People loved the AAA light and this new AA has been improved in every area including a low/med/high sequence and a much improved circuit. Lastly, I'm a li-ion user which to me makes this one of the most perfect lights ever. It's ridiculously bright on high, but still has a very low, low. I'll be using this light primarily on li-ion and lithium. Right now my light has been running for 6 hours on medium with a lithium and it's still going strong. I hope to have a video of it up tomorrow.


----------



## RGB_LED (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Thanks for the head's up adnj and Patriot, for the post and review! :goodjob:

As for the light, WOW! I really like my Maratac AAA which helped me appreciate AAA lights but, first and foremost, I prefer AA lights. This looks just like an upscaled version of their other lights. Fantastic! I hope CC introduces Polished SS versions, I will be ordering tons of them. I hope they decide to upgrade the emitter to R2s or even XPG's... Pretty amazing that CC has gone from selling survival / bugout gear to offering a few really well thought-out lights. I'm impressed.

Well, Cuso may want to incorporate soon 'cause I suspect he's going to be REALLY busy in January with yet another group buy!


----------



## adnj (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



wacbzz said:


> I've previously written that I have a Maratac AA on the way to me. Why? Because of everything about the AAA version that says quality. ...
> 
> Hopefully, this thread can now go back to being about the new *Maratac AA* and those with totally loaded reasons why a Quark is a "better" light can freely start their own thread.



That was just too much info for me! 

I still don't see any OTF numbers on the Maratac. From a brightness standpoint, I can barely tell a P4 from an R2 driven at the same level unless they are next to one another. The beam pattern is what I want to see. 

Where are the pictures??


----------



## boulder (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Thanks for the welcome guys,

Patriot, you did a great job pretty much selling the Maratac AA to me with your video review!

I really like the look of this light, it seems like it is going to be a good choice for an EDC.

I'll be able to play around with the Maratac AAA and AA and see which one I like better. My girlfriend is giving me the stainless AAA for Christmas but as soon as I saw the AA version come out I couldnt resist. I picked one up for myself and my father :twothumbs


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

The runtimes stated for the Maratac AA on County Comm's website are for an alkaline. What battery was used for rating the Quark Mini AA runtime?

How much better runtime will the Maratac AA have on a NIMH?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



LightWalker said:


> How much better runtime will the Maratac AA have on a NIMH?



I'm not sure LightWalker, but I did get almost 8 hours out of a L91 Lithium with a 2019 expiration date, while running a test on medium. I think the next test will be to run the light on high with a NiMH. I'll probably do that one this evening.


----------



## bansuri (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

This looks like a great light for fans of AA lights like myself. Darn near perfect as an emergency light.
I wonder if this will follow the same arc as the AAA:
Initial release, then stainless, then brushed stainless, maybe a Ti version?

OT:
Fitting that they picture it with a Minox camera, another handy thing to keep in your pocket. Droolworthy. I used to have a model III, developing tank, tripod, enlarger, sigh, ran out of space for it when digital hit. eBayed.

Back on:
Thanks for the head's up Adnj and mini-review Patirot, guess I'll have to figure out _what else_ I need from County-Comm put in my order! :twothumbs


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> I'm not sure LightWalker, but I did get almost 8 hours out of a L91 Lithium with a 2019 expiration date, while running a test on medium. I think the next test will be to run the light on high with a NiMH. I'll probably do that one this evening.


 
I and probably many others appreciate you sacraficing a L91, I am surprised that a L91 did not last longer than that. I am interested in what your results will be with a NIMH on high.


----------



## chaosmagnet (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



wacbzz said:


> So what I don't get are posts like these *on a Maratac thread* that try to point out very silly and actually simple differences...



Let me start by saying I wasn't trying to hijack this thread or upset anyone who is a Maratac fan. In hindsight I'd have been smarter to post my comment in a comparison thread.



wacbzz said:


> The Quark is listed at 90 lumens for 1.3 hours and the the Maratac is listed at 85 lumens for 2 hours. For those that are bringing this point up *on a Maratac thread,* this is total silliness. When you are using either light in any given situation, do you really think 5 lumens or so is going to make any difference at all in your ability to see or not see what you are pointing the light at? Get a grip.



You're right. That was nothing less than foolishness on my part.

With regard to the shipping, you make valid points. Personally I've never had problems with untracked shipping.



wacbzz said:


> This is a complaint that I've seen repeatedly without proof here on CPF...but have yet to see a thread or post about the failure of the Maratac keyring attachment. It's a boat that quite a few detractors have jumped on without giving proof of some type of breakdown with the design. I'm pretty sure that the old saying goes "put up or shut up..."



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3036303


----------



## olrac (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

So that's one broken keyring attachment out of how many sold? It is better if you post it as your experience with a given light rather put it forth as an inherent design/production flaw. You will not draw as much flak that way. And yes it is aggravating when you receive a defective light, it has happened to me so I know the feeling.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



chaosmagnet said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3036303


 
So out of 44 pages of posts with ~30 posts per page, yours was the only failure...and it "failed" not NOT as a result of being in use, but rather while you were removing it from the light...while I wasn't there, it seems more like operator error in removing the ring rather than component failure while doing its job.

So, we've now got one reported ring failure not due to use, but rather due to some other reason...

Yeah, still not a reason at all to even remotely consider the design a weak spot on the light.

Sorry about your luck though. Maybe you should try Fenix...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I'm probably not ready to say that chaos did anything wrong as a user when he removed the key ring attachment. My thoughts on that are more along the lines of "stuff happens." Sometimes we don't do anything wrong and someone just ends up with a weak one. I suppose he has the right to question it's strength but as you point out this wasn't a failure that was regularly reported.

Also, as I stated earlier in my picture review, the AA light has larger scale parts. The clip is bigger and stronger as well as the key ring attachment. Where some parts could have been deemed marginal on the AAA light, the AA version doesn't seem to have these perceived issues. Maybe I'll hang some weight from the AA key ring and see what it will hold before coming off....

another video perhaps.....


----------



## gbelleh (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

The Maratac AA looks pretty cool. I do like that it has a pocket clip.

FWIW, I have a Maratac AAA (natural finish) on my keychain using the stock keychain attachment, and it has held up fine for 5 months so far. In fact, the whole light still looks great. It has a tiny bit of wear on the edges (it has been dropped a few times), but overall the finish is holding up very well, and the keychain attachment is still solid and secure. Now that it's winter, I find myself using this light much more.


----------



## HarveyRich (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Wow, Wacbzz, that was a loong post to the few people who expressed a comparison with the Quark MiNi AA. In response, let me just say a few short things. 

1. I didn't know it was forbidden to compare lights, even on a thread with a specific light in the title--and I've been on this board for two years. I actually thought I was doing a service by pointing out my perspective. Besides measurements, all the posts I ever see are opinions and preferences anyway.

2. I mentioned that I had purchased, and tested the new iTP A2 light and thought it was well made and a nice light, just that there were a few comparisons I thought useful that might sway people who weren't complete Maratac enthusiasts and wondered onto the thread. In fact I've purchased 3 iTP A3 lights because I liked them so much and an iTP A2 (very similar to this new Maratac AA) because it seemed so promising at t good price point. It has been stated on this forum that the Maratac and iTP lights, at least for the AAA model are nearly identical on function, although slightly different in form.

3. It does boil down to preferences--and I was stating mine and the reasons for them. I didn't think this was "silly" or irrelevant either. There's no reason to attack the posters. So, to me, the fact that the MiNi AA runs for 18 hours on medium is completely relevent in my decision-making because that's the setting I mostly operate on, not low. For someone who prefers low, they would, of course, reach a different conclusion.

4. The higher rating (of 5 lumens on high) may or may not be relevant, but 4 Sevens is known to rate his lights as OTF lumens while many others do not. Using a factor of 1.6 OTF lumens to emitter lumens (may be incorrect, but was used on a previous thread) we get 90 x 1.6 = 144 emitter lumens. Is the Maratac rated at OTF or emitter lumens; who knows, but I can guess. If this is true, then the real comparison on high would be 85 v. 144 lumens, not so insignificant.

So, I think all this is relevant information for anyone trying to decide whether or not to get a new Maratac and doesn't want to do the CPF thing of "buy both." Threads should have everyone's perspective, not just the light's enthusiasts. 

I'm finished and rest my case here.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

ouch burn burn burn...

their both cheap enough! someone will buy both. and then u can do your comparison with their review...but...the maratac might not be a regular stock item like the way the minis are...so if u think u want a maratac get it nowww before its too late and the world ends!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> 4. The higher rating (of 5 lumens on high) may or may not be relevant, but 4 Sevens is known to rate his lights as OTF lumens while many others do not. Using a factor of 1.6 OTF lumens to emitter lumens (may be incorrect, but was used on a previous thread) we get 90 x 1.6 = 144 emitter lumens. Is the Maratac rated at OTF or emitter lumens; who knows, but I can guess. If this is true, then the real comparison on high would be 85 v. 144 lumens, not so insignificant.




Very true. While I don't quite believe there's a 40% lose or a 1.6 conversion factor we all that that OTF is less. We just need someone to test them head to head. Knowing that the Mini is an XP-G it wouldn't be a surprise if it was outputting more than the Maratac, based on their advertised run-times.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Maratac AA Key ring attachment strength test. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2AtpLxKPKY&feature=channel


----------



## olrac (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

great demonstration of the key ring strength!
can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## olrac (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> Wow, Wacbzz, that was a loong post to the few people who expressed a comparison with the Quark MiNi AA. In response, let me just say a few short things.
> 
> 1. I didn't know it was forbidden to compare lights, even on a thread with a specific light in the title--and I've been on this board for two years. I actually thought I was doing a service by pointing out my perspective. Besides measurements, all the posts I ever see are opinions and preferences anyway.



Having both lights in hand to compare would make it more objective rather than speculative as to how they compare and that would serve the thread. I'm waiting til someone who has both chimes in before I choose a winner of this AA showdown.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Patriot,thanks much for doing a key ring strength test and posting it here.It clearly shows strong holding power of the clip in any direction.

Il be much more confident using the clip now. My Maratac AA should be here on the 23rd.


----------



## PJD (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



olrac said:


> Having both lights in hand to compare would make it more objective rather than speculative as to how they compare and that would serve the thread. I'm waiting til someone who has both chimes in before I choose a winner of this AA showdown.



I agree with you, olrac. Comparisons of the two lights are fine and perfectly acceptable...so long as both lights are actually "in hand", and it is an actual "comparison" and not just speculation.

Personally, I don't own a Maratac AAA to have any viable opinion on Maratacs at all. I was gonna get one of the AAA's but opted instead for an Illumina Ti w/XPE Q5. However, the Maratac AA looks pretty sweet, and I think I'm gonna hafta pull the trigger on this one!

PJD


----------



## parnass (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Patriot,
As a retired engineer, I appreciate you performing the quantitative test and documenting it via a video clip. Thanks for your work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



HarveyRich said:


> ... I actually thought I was doing a service...





PJD said:


> ...Comparisons of the two lights are fine and perfectly acceptable...so long as both lights are actually "in hand", and it is an actual "comparison" and not just speculation.



^ Bingo.

Thanks for the _visual_ ring test Patriot. :twothumbs


----------



## bansuri (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Awesome video Patriot!
Best lighting I've ever seen in a youtube video.
If that clip is indicative of the normal production clip I don't think there will be many problems. As someone said earlier though, there will be some defects, that's just par for the course on a mass-produced product.
Great job! 
If anyone says "fake", there were pressure circles gouged into your hands.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



parnass said:


> Patriot,
> As a retired engineer, I appreciate you performing the quantitative test and documenting it via a video clip. Thanks for your work.
> :thumbsup:




Thank you sir. I'm not a natural at this video stuff but it's a good way of getting a message across. I often benefit from watching other people's videos and I tend to learn a lot from them. I'm glad that it was helpful.


----------



## shark_za (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

If it gave way when you were pressing down you would have got blood on your car while driving to the casualty for some stitches. 
That hook would have done some nasty damage.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



shark_za said:


> If it gave way when you were pressing down you would have got blood on your car while driving to the casualty for some stitches.
> That hook would have done some nasty damage.




The "hook" is a bent 5mm thick rod with a round, blunt end. It's also coated in rubber and I've added a piece of shrink tube over the end to further blunt it. It's a bicycle scale by design so it's made to avoid scratching expensive equipment, including my hands.


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Couldn't resist and ordered one!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



compasillo said:


> I think it's not neccessary to offend people who likes M-L-H just because that's not the mode sequence you like.
> Everyone has their own preferences according to their neccesities and they all are respectable, so no need to label it as "dumb", IMHO



I'm not offending anyone and if anyone is taking it that way they are misinterpreting my post. When it comes to run-time and manufacturers start the light on M-L-H, it is weird, unorthodox and yes, in my opinion dumb. 

As I referenced above, "the people have spoken" in the poll I started that demonstrated that by a 9.4 to 1 margin, people preferred L-M-H over M-L-H when given the option. Again this is no slight towards anyone personally or their ideas if they prefer M-L-H, and I don't want to hijack the thread further, but the truth is people truly *do* prefer L-M-H, the results are not even close or questionable. Check it out for yourself in the post linked below. Thanks.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238631


----------



## Patriot (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Beacon of Light said:


> I'm not offending anyone and if anyone is taking it that way they are misinterpreting my post. When it comes to run-time and manufacturers start the light on M-L-H, it is weird, unorthodox and yes, in my opinion dumb.
> 
> As I referenced above, "the people have spoken" in the poll I started that demonstrated that by a 9.4 to 1 margin, people preferred L-M-H over M-L-H when given the option. Again this is no slight towards anyone personally or their ideas if they prefer M-L-H, and I don't want to hijack the thread further, but the truth is people truly *do* prefer L-M-H, the results are not even close or questionable. Check it out for yourself in the post linked below. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238631






You're not hijacking anything. We're allowed to talk about output levels here. 

Yes, you've demonstrated that the people who voted prefer L-M-H by a large margin and you where quick in this thread to identify yourself earlier as the one who started that poll thread. It was a good and helpful thread. You're obviously entitled to call M-L-H "dumb" if you like but at the same time it would probably show more wisdom to recognize the alternative UI as an option instead of a detriment. Obviously user applications can and will vary widely. For example if one uses the light indoors during the daytime (high ambient light) as I often do, the "low" first is just a step that would have to be cycled past each time. In a emergency or survival situation where a light ignorant person may have to use it, (maybe I'm dead) the "low" first is also a significant and possibly deadly handicap, as 1.5L is useless for making your way out of a burning building or moving rapidly in any dark environment strewn with obstacles. For the average person (a non-flashaholic) M-L-H is the safer, more fool proof sequence. For freaks like us, low is "better" because we're not blinded by medium first. With that said, if I'm in the movie theater and need low from my AAA Maratac, I simply place my finger of the lens to get past the first output level. While most wouldn't think to do that, we as flashlight junkies have the wherewithal to do so, and it's a small price to pay for a guy who typically uses his light on med. In any case, regarding your stout criticism, what it comes down to for me is a simple recognition of different user applications. I'm not interested in condemning one sequence and not another but instead seek to grasp the doctrine of difference, not unlike the way a fighter pilot would know when to use a Sparrow missile instead of a Sidewinder. We can respect other people's patterns of use even when it doesn't fit our own application mold.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

^ Well stated and I just want to stress I am not casting judgment towards people that prefer other UIs, just that for a "freak" like me and 94 others out of 149 polled, low is better.  If you include the 29 people that voted for memory first (given that if memory weren't an option, most likely they would have voted L-M-H) then you have 123 people out of 149 people preferring L-M-H. Truly anyone preferring anything other than L-M-H is a select few out of the majority. In which case you wonder how manufacturers would cater to those users while seemingly ignoring the ones that would prefer low first, especially considering more money would be made to those that sold L-M-H. Heck I'd still buy a Maratac/iTP AAA in L-M-H UI if they came out with a revised edition.


----------



## gbelleh (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I agree with Patriot. I'm actually glad that the AAA Maratac is M-L-H, because as a keychain light, medium is almost always the perfect output for what I use it for. Walking up to a dark porch after driving home, or navigating my way to a light switch after coming home to a dark house. I'm not concerned about night vision here, and low would have to be cycled through to get to medium. 

When I'm concerned about losing night vision (nightstand use), I use my LF2XT set to the FUI with low first. Otherwise, the LF2XT can be easily switched to CUI with medium on first for keychain duty. None of these options are smart or dumb, just based on the intended purpose. That's why it's great to have so many options.


----------



## compasillo (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

@Patriot

A worth response that deserves a big +1


----------



## compasillo (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



gbelleh said:


> I agree with Patriot. I'm actually glad that the AAA Maratac is M-L-H, because as a keychain light, medium is almost always the perfect output for what I use it for. Walking up to a dark porch after driving home, or navigating my way to a light switch after coming home to a dark house. I'm not concerned about night vision here, and low would have to be cycled through to get to medium.
> 
> When I'm concerned about losing night vision (nightstand use), I use my LF2XT set to the FUI with low first. Otherwise, the LF2XT can be easily switched to CUI with medium on first for keychain duty. None of these options are smart or dumb, just based on the intended purpose. That's why it's great to have so many options.



+1

So I don't give up my Maratac AAA as my first EDC, though I'm also EDCing another one as my PD10, EX10 or the new beauty Qmini AA.


----------



## JCup (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> ...if one uses the light indoors during the daytime (high ambient light) as I often do, the "low" first is just a step that would have to be cycled past each time.



I agree with Patriot, and prefer MLH for a pocket/EDC light. Most times, I simply use medium. Fenix LOD set that standard for me. The Maratac AAA is a fine alternative, and I did order a Maratac AA as a gift for a friend.

If the AA has the great quality of the AAA (and I feel sure it does) it will be a big winner.


----------



## olrac (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Hey Patriot, did you get a chance to try out a 14500 in the AA yet? inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



olrac said:


> Hey Patriot, did you get a chance to try out a 14500 in the AA yet? inquiring minds want to know.




It's a rockstar with the 14500! Also, this formula doesn't stress the cell like the AAA Maratac and 10440 combo, which never stopped me to begin with. Out of respect to County Comm, I won't be posting any video's of this combination but I may eventually share some beamshots once the "new" wears off this thread. I realize this is placing more demand on the circuit and LED than what it was designed for and thus there is no warranty. With that said, I'll be using the AA light exclusively with the 14500. As, I've always promised, if I destroy a light through the use of li-ion's I will tell you. The thing is, I've been running 10440's since the Fenix LOD LuxIII and still have nothing to tell.


----------



## banana_clip (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Looks like a nice little light.


----------



## Bernie O (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Hi,

I am very interested in this light ( maratac aa). But I have already bought too many lights this year. I need some help from you guys to help me justify one more !

I really like the look , the size , the fact it is a (aa ) light that can tail stand and all the rest. But .. 

First I am looking for a light that has a low low. The sales info says 1.5 lumens . (I assume this is at the emitter) Is it really that low? I have a light that is spec. at 2.7 OFT lumens and it is too bright. Yes I could and have put something over the front, but I would rather not. 

Next, as I plan to use it mostly on low, what is the PWM ? Or at least is it high enough not to be a problem?

Thank-you for your help.

Bernie O


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Bernie, it's nearly impossible to gauge the exact output of low, whether it's 1.0, 1.5 or 2.0 lumens. That's just the nature of things. It appears to be less than 2L as far as I can tell.

The PWM rate is undetermined but it's fast, as addressed in my review video. It's undetectable in use.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Anyone planning on doing a group buy for these on here like the AAA version last time?


----------



## compasillo (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Beacon of Light said:


> Anyone planning on doing a group buy for these on here like the AAA version last time?




I think our good friend Cuso is going to do that after Christmas holidays.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I just received my new Maratac AA light. Its every bit as good as I thought it would be.Selecting the brightness levels is as easy as it gets.

This thing is lite as a feather, bearly weighing more than the battery itself.It will be very easy to carry around clipped in a shirt pocket.Thanks for a great light.:twothumbs

As for brightness of the lowbeam,I just shined both Maratac AA and AAA versions on the wall for a check and the AA verssion was slightly brighter.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

patriot, i must say, that is a nice video...but i dont have audio here, did u mention the strength of the keychain attachemnt of the AA vs the AAA? it looks thiner so i assum the strength is less..


----------



## Vinniec5 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Received mine today too. Great little light for me, May haf to order a cpl more for backup. corvettesR1 did you get yours early too? Mine was scheduled for the 23rd also. Getting UPS pkgs earlier is like finding money in the street lol.


----------



## olrac (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

just got mine and it rocks! Patriot you are right, it's a madman on a 14500! It's on a par with my Q3-5A EX-10 on high if not a bit brighter. took off keyring and clip and it's a perfect pocket carry! real nice tint too.

Without battery it weighs .74 oz or 21 grams, without clip it's 18 grams. complete light with L91 is36 grams even.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



ninjaboigt said:


> patriot, i must say, that is a nice video...but i dont have audio here, did u mention the strength of the keychain attachemnt of the AA vs the AAA? it looks thiner so i assum the strength is less..




I pretty much focused on the strength of the AA ring, while making reference to the AAA ring. See post #82 with the big red letters. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3205437&postcount=82

Sorry that you don't have audio. Do you not have speakers or are you just having a problem with audio on my vid? It's working fine for me, and worked on another computer as well. If you don't have sound you can always stick a headphone jack in the back of your sound card or motherboard if it supports on board sound.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Yes mine did arrive ahead of time.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> I pretty much focused on the strength of the AA ring, while making reference to the AAA ring. See post #82 with the big red letters.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3205437&postcount=82
> 
> Sorry that you don't have audio. Do you not have speakers or are you just having a problem with audio on my vid? It's working fine for me, and worked on another computer as well. If you don't have sound you can always stick a headphone jack in the back of your sound card or motherboard if it supports on board sound.


 
gotcha, 

oh no i bet the video is fine, i just cant use my speakers at work, cuz youtube isnt allowed lol. i need to start bringing in my head phones. will probably listen to it tommorw =]

Thanks!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Crap. I have to get one, my only complaint about the AAA was PWM.
 
You bunch of jerks, Patriot being the chief amongst you!  Great videos by the way, they totally sold me. Had to pick up a $10 Diplomat pocket organizer for the BOB while I was there.

Oh and I broke my AAA lanyard ring when I took it off. *I should of just left it alone* but didn't and when I tried to put it back on it broke in half.


----------



## tbenedict (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> I pretty much focused on the strength of the AA ring, while making reference to the AAA ring. See post #82 with the big red letters.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3205437&postcount=82
> 
> Sorry that you don't have audio. Do you not have speakers or are you just having a problem with audio on my vid? It's working fine for me, and worked on another computer as well. If you don't have sound you can always stick a headphone jack in the back of your sound card or motherboard if it supports on board sound.


 
My only complaint on the AAA was that the ring would not stay put, it kept rotating around. Does the ring on the AA tend to stay in the intended grooves better? 

I also wonder if the clip tends to stay put, one tends to use it for leverage when turning it on and off.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Sgt. LED said:


> Crap. I have to get one, my only complaint about the AAA was PWM.
> 
> You bunch of jerks, Patriot being the chief amongst you!  Great videos by the way, they totally sold me. Had to pick up a $10 Diplomat pocket organizer for the BOB while I was there.





haha....sorry Sgt. 

I never have had a serious complaint with PWM, unless it's terribly slow and stroby but I must say the AA is a nice change. Before I just lived with it and now it's gone in use. 






*tbenedict*, the only thing that every "rotated" on any of my lights was the pocket clip. The key ring attachment has two feet on it which lock into corresponding groves at the tail which are supposed to prevent it from turning. Since I've never experienced a rotating key ring and now own 4 Maratacs, I'm not sure I can comment intelligently on the particular issue that you're having. Perhaps someone else who has experienced the same thing can help. I mentioned in my youtube video (link above) that the AA's key ring was made of more stout material so I suspect it will be even more resistant to movement than with the AAA light. For example, I can't rotate it with my thumb no matter how hard I push. I hope I was able to help.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



tbenedict said:


> My only complaint on the AAA was that the ring would not stay put, it kept rotating around. Does the ring on the AA tend to stay in the intended grooves better?
> 
> I also wonder if the clip tends to stay put, one tends to use it for leverage when turning it on and off.


 
the ring on the AA looks like it bends at the very ends so it puts a stop to the spinning..im not sure though, i dont have one, but thats what it looks from the picture...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



ninjaboigt said:


> the ring on the AA looks like it bends at the very ends so it puts a stop to the spinning..im not sure though, i dont have one, but thats what it looks from the picture...




Yes, good observation, and these were the two "feet" that I spoke of the fit into two machined grooves on the tail. It almost sounds as if *tbenedict's* ring was rotating despite this design but I can't imagine how. Even if it did rotate one, pulling the two "bends" out of the grooves, the next time that th ring moved it would seat back into position, at least eventually. I would enjoy seeing a video of a rotating ring because the idea almost seems to defy logic. Once those to bends pull out, the ring looses most of it's grip. In other words, there's hardly any friction left to hold it attached to the light. I would expect it to re-seat itself or come completely off, but I wouldn't expect it to rotate around. I guess anything is possible though, not having witnessed this myself.


----------



## guiri (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



compasillo said:


> Time to find a Group Buy I guess



Either that or find someone that will ship one to you.

I'd be happy to if no one offers.

George


----------



## tbenedict (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> Yes, good observation, and these were the two "feet" that I spoke of the fit into two machined grooves on the tail. It almost sounds as if *tbenedict's* ring was rotating despite this design but I can't imagine how. Even if it did rotate one, pulling the two "bends" out of the grooves, the next time that th ring moved it would seat back into position, at least eventually. I would enjoy seeing a video of a rotating ring because the idea almost seems to defy logic. Once those to bends pull out, the ring looses most of it's grip. In other words, there's hardly any friction left to hold it attached to the light. I would expect it to re-seat itself or come completely off, but I wouldn't expect it to rotate around. I guess anything is possible though, not having witnessed this myself.


 
Yes, my AAA has the two feet, but the ring is not snug enough in the channel to keep the feet in the two small grooves. Due to the reports of them breaking, I did not want the try and bend them much. Glad to hear mine is more of a fluke than the norm.


----------



## piper (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



tbenedict said:


> Due to the reports of them breaking, I did not want the try and bend them much. Glad to hear mine is more of a fluke than the norm.



Reports? I've only seen ONE report and the ring broke while being replaced after having been removed from the light.

Anyone hear of any other 'breakage'?


----------



## olrac (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I love this light, it is a dream to mod, no locktite on the L.E. justs screws right out and has a nifty black centering ring to make sure the emitter is dead nuts center. Just installed a Q3- 5A for the hell of it. I hope this one makes it to titamium.


----------



## tbenedict (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



piper said:


> Reports? I've only seen ONE report and the ring broke while being replaced after having been removed from the light.
> 
> Anyone hear of any other 'breakage'?


 
That's what I meant, brittle/hard enough that they were breaking when removed. I've removed mine a few times with out incident. I can see where they would pull off the light if they were made too soft.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



piper said:


> Reports? I've only seen ONE report and the ring broke while being replaced after having been removed from the light.
> 
> Anyone hear of any other 'breakage'?





Yeah there have been a few over in the AAA thread. You'll have to sift through it.




Olrac, very cool. I like the centering device and I'm sure you didn't mind the lack of Gorilla glue / epoxy / red loctite.  Just a "heads-up" though, even the AAA light never made it to titanium.


----------



## olrac (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> Just a "heads-up" though, even the AAA light never made it to titanium.



You're right about that, to bad this would make a great Ti light in AA form factor. 
When the XP-E R2 neutrals are released one is going in this baby fo shizzle!


----------



## boulder (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I just got mine in the mail this morning!!!!

These lights are awesome and I think that everyone needs one.

Way to go CountyComm and Patriot!!!!

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Mine will be here the 5th. 

I will need a Q5 5B to swap ASAP, IF I can find one! 
If anyone has a couple of spare R2 WH or Q5 5B XP-E's on tiny boards please let me know. Send a PM.


----------



## olrac (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Sgt. LED said:


> Mine will be here the 5th.
> 
> I will need a Q5 5B to swap ASAP, IF I can find one!
> If anyone has a couple of spare R2 WH or Q5 5B XP-E's on tiny boards please let me know. Send a PM.



I'm pretty sure right now the highest available 5A tint is Q4 and cutter has them. The R2 neutrals wan't be available until early next year or so I have read. CPF member eprom has Q3-5A XP-E's available now, that's what I put into mine. It is pretty easy to reflow old emitter off existing board and reflow on the new one using a soldering iron


----------



## Patriot (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



olrac said:


> It is pretty easy to reflow old emitter off existing board and reflow on the new one using a soldering iron




Looking at your picture, the LED replacement looks like cake. I think it's so cool that they used a centering shim in there. It's really neat that CC listened to what we had to say and improved everything from the AAA version.


----------



## RGB_LED (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Patriot, great response, I'm more of a fan of L-M-H but that was a great, gentlemanly response. Much appreciated.



guiri said:


> Either that or find someone that will ship one to you.
> I'd be happy to if no one offers.
> George


George, be careful what you offer or you may get more than just a few who would offer you some funds to purchase and send us one. :devil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

So do we have any new users yet or further thoughts from known owners?
:sigh: Is it the 5th yet?


----------



## Vinniec5 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Had the chance to use mine for real tonight during a short duration power outage (30mins) due to the winds we're having in the northeast.

I was outside in my yard lit fairly well in moonlight checking my car covers and perimeter patrol. The lowest level spill is just barely less than full moonlight with a good sized hotspot, plenty IMO to walk with and use in the house.
Def buying a cpl extras for gifts and in the truck. If only one came in ACU or grey parkerizing:thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Thank you for your feedback! :thumbsup:


----------



## bansuri (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Vinniec5 said:


> If only one came in ACU or grey parkerizing:thumbsup:


Don't know if it's been mentioned but they are available in black now also.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Thx bansuri now i'm going to be forced to buy a cpl in tac black:devil:

Did you guys see the new Tactical lunch bag on countycomm? It's actually a good idea for alot of stuff with the insulated liner. 

No more fanny paks now you can carry your Lunch and pack a S&W dessert incase of trouble at the lunch line:laughing:


----------



## ACHË (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Wow.. how did I miss this thread!!

A new *Maratac*!

-That looks exactly like my beloved AAA!!

-With L-M-H interface!

-A strong ring retainer!

-FOR $29 !!

BUT THEY STILL DON'T SHIP OUTSIDE CONTINENTAL USA

*NOOOO...

Not this again... :sick2:
*

To get my AAA I actually called them on the phone and 'almost' got in an argument with the guy. 

Had to get one through a group buy.

This sucks:sigh:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

A group buy can't come soon enough. How much will we save on shipping?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

These guys may eventually carry the AA version as well. You'll just have to wait longer.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I'm holding out for something other than black.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I ordered nat.

Didn't even notice black as an option. :shrug:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



ZRXBILL said:


> I'm holding out for something other than black.



The black is the new one. The original is natural HA.


----------



## idiotekniQues (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



compasillo said:


> +1
> 
> So I don't give up my Maratac AAA as my first EDC, though I'm also EDCing another one as my PD10, EX10 or the new beauty Qmini AA.



same here. i prefer M-L-H and i am happy with my aaa maratac for this, not to mention the size differential.


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

This is awesome and the AA I've been waiting for!!

I will be buying this no questions asked based on how absolutely pleased I've been with their AAA.

The shipping isnt really a concern for me since I buy a ton of stuff at once.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Sgt. LED said:


> Didn't even notice black as an option. :shrug:




I only saw the black one in the last several days. I'm guess that you probably ordered right before it was posted on their site. :mecry:


----------



## brianch (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

And here is this Canadian with an extra 29$ USD in his pocket and nowhere to spend it.. No idea why they don't ship to Canada.. :mecry:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> I only saw the black one in the last several days. I'm guess that you probably ordered right before it was posted on their site. :mecry:


 
Guess so but the good news is I would of taken the Nat anyway!

I got my Mini Quark Neutral AA today. So these will naturally have to be compared. 
If the Maratac works like this but with only a cooler tint and the addition of a good clip with a useable lanyard spot I will be a very happy fellow indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Conifercam (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Hello all,

As a nooB this is my first post, but I must say that the info on this forum has really helped accelerate my appreciation of LED lights. A few I have acquired in the last two months are a Fenix TK20, Fenix E01, ITP A3 EOS , and of course the Maratac AA--- which is what this thread is about!

I am just learning to appreciate the finer points of thrown light and the devices that do it, but I really like the Maratac AA as an EDC. It fits in my jeans watch pocket and is used more than the knife in the pocket right below it. I am amazed at how much light the medium setting throws and have tested its color against some of my other lights to understand about color.

I am going slow, trying to stay with AA and AAA lights until I learn more, and with all the info here that won't take long. Glad to have found this forum!

Chris


----------



## Patriot (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

:welcome: Chris!


I'm glad that you found us. You picked a great little AA light and it should provide a lifetime of use if you end up owning it for that long. Of course newer, more powerful, longer running lights will eventually overtake these but some little lights are destined to become classics.


----------



## LG&M (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Why do the Maratac's seam to be so much more popular then the ITP offerings?


----------



## hogger (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

The knurling


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Exactly! To me the Maratac's look like a well built light while the ITP's look like something you buy at the gas station. Even though they are probably of the same quality.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



signalprick said:


> Exactly! To me the Maratac's look like a well built light while the ITP's look like something you buy at the gas station. Even though they are probably of the same quality.




Perfectly stated.


----------



## compasillo (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

And do not miss out the tailstanding ability in the Maratacs


----------



## Conifercam (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> :welcome: Chris!
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you found us. You picked a great little AA light and it should provide a lifetime of use if you end up owning it for that long. Of course newer, more powerful, longer running lights will eventually overtake these but some little lights are destined to become classics.



Thanks for the welcome Patriot. I do agree that the knurling on the Maratac AA really makes one-hand operation easy. The grip lines on my ITP don't really allow for that. To my untrained eyes they are both great lights and very easy on the carry. 

After lots of beam shots in dark rooms I am starting to see the huge difference in tints. I am amazed at the difference between lights and what it brings out in a room. It's kind of addictive...


----------



## RGB_LED (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Ditto what hogger, signalpick and compasillo said. Funny thing is that I previously didn't like twisties, a lot of knurling or AAA lights. The Maratac AAA changed my mind... the knurling is perfect for a small EDC twisty that tailstands. As for the iTP A3's, I purchased a bunch for Xmas gifts and I have to say that I like the Maratac better - iTP is still a great little light though. 

I'm really looking forward to the AA version - I just hope they come out with a SS version.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Well what do you know an AA Maratac... make that 2 AA Maratac! Can the Stainless Steel one be far behind? 

Hi Folks, another CPF member alerted me to this new light just before Christmas. I have not been on CPF or bought a new light in quite a while; 3+ months I think. Life just took a turn. I guess I have to try the AA Maratac even if they did mess it up by changing the output sequence laughing.

This time I must say with the 47 mini quark out there, the pricing seems competitive, but not the screamer deal the original AAA model was. I've used 2 AAA since I received them shortly after release, and both clips are sprung, so that was definetly an issue on that one. These were not heavily used either. It looks like the AA will fix this issue. I have to say everything else on the lights continue to work well. For regular EDC I really like AAA now between the Maratac and my LiteFlux. The AA format though is still good for travel or times when you might have more extended use.

I don't know whats new out there, but I guess I'll have to catch up on Ra Lights, and the Quark Mini does look interesting. Actually all my regular lights continue to work well, and have not really felt the need for a new light, I guess maybe I'm a recovering Flashaholic. 

I guess I'll go look around.


----------



## ACHË (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



> Exactly! To me the Maratac's look like a well built light while the ITP's look like something you buy at the gas station. Even though they are probably of the same quality.



Bingo!

I remember in one of Selfbuilt's reviews where the Matatac and ITP AAA's are tested side by side and turn out being the same light; one with and one without knurling.

I don't know why; but to me, decent knurling adds so much to any light that I opted for the Maratac. Even tho I paid more for it and had to do it via group buy.


----------



## flatline (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

<i>I remember in one of Selfbuilt's reviews where the Matatac and ITP AAA's are tested side by side and turn out being the same light; one with and one without knurling.</i>

All this excitement about knurling on a keychain light is confusing to me. Knurling in a pocket or on a keychain can be damaging to other items in your pocket or on your keychain. When I was looking for gift lights for people's keychains, I specifically chose the ITP AAA because of it's lack of knurling.

--flatline


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Nonsense! I have been carrying the Maratac in the pocket for sometimes now. I don't see anything damaged. Think about all the keys and even coins you have been putting in your pockets. Those are sharper than the knurling on a flashlight. I have been rubbing the Maratac hard against my shorts for a good 5 minutes now. I will report back if there is any damage.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

:laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



flatline said:


> All this excitement about knurling on a keychain light is confusing to me. Knurling in a pocket or on a keychain can be damaging to other items in your pocket or on your keychain. When I was looking for gift lights for people's keychains, I specifically chose the ITP AAA because of it's lack of knurling.




I think the excitement stems from a few different things actually. First, there is a long *tradition* of knurled AAA lights and people still have a place in their hearts for the Arc AAA. While we can't purchase a XP-E loaded Arc these days, we can acquire flashlights that remind us of old tools that we've loved in the pass and perhaps still do. Many of our CPF favorite lights over the years have possessed generous amounts of knurling including the famed Surfire and Novatac lights. 

Secondly, I believe people just think the Maratac is *aesthetically pleasing*. When there is intricate machining or cutting into metal is takes on the appearance of having more attention to detail built into it. Good knurling is an extra step of course so when one is considering the base price of the light the Maratac seems to have something extra that the ITP standard light doesn't

Lastly, many people, especially enthusiasts, like the *function* of knurling which ties closely into the traditional aspect. Having owned several Maratacs, one ITP and now a smooth Ti Preon, I can definitely say that the knurling is of useful benefit. It's often hard, if not impossible to use my Preon one handed whereas the Maratacs are very easy while still having enough resistance to prevent most accidental activations. This new AA is a lot like the original CMG Infinity, where everything in the area of ergonomics is "just right." The 4sevens Mini AA of course also sports knurling like the Maratac and these seem to be the two most popular AA lights currently. 








> david1
> I have been rubbing the Maratac hard against my shorts for a good 5 minutes now. I will report back if there is any damage.





:laughing:

Please spare us the report back on this one David.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Well I got my Maratac AA in.  My plastic tube was cracked too.

Shockingly similar beam to the Quark Mini AA. I honestly think they both use the same reflector and the same centering disk. 
Maratac is a little brighter but that is because my mini is the neutral version. One tint is cool and the other neutral.
SO ignoring the hidden flash modes on one and the clip on the other I have nearly the same light. I suppose I finally "bought both".
The length is the same between them but the Maratac is a tiny bit thicker beacuse there is more aluminum meat around the head and tail. 
I can't see the PWM on either unless I make it evident by shaking them. 

Can't decide which I like better, lucky me! I do lean toward the neutral tint but the Maratac's tint isn't all that cool actually. Perhaps one is for the outdoors and one is for the indoors?  No, one will eventually get loaded with a lithium primary and put into an emergency pack somewhere. 

For now I could not really recommend one over the other unless you have a tint preference. If you went regular tint on your mini AA then you would get into a different LED and them I'm sure the Mini would be a bit brighter and have more flood. The Maratac AA _*should*_ beat out the Mini AA regular in the throw department.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Thanks for sharing your insight Sgt. When it comes to the compact AA format it seems like it would be difficult to beat either one of these lights presently. It would be great to see them side by side while running on L91's, obviously taking into account that the mini is running a warm XP-G.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

XP-E

Still waiting on warm XP-G LED's.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Sgt. LED said:


> XP-E
> 
> Still waiting on warm XP-G LED's.




ah yes. I'll bet the beamshots will appear to be very similar in shape then as well. I'm not a big warm LED fan so I'll probably go for the XP-G.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

I just finished a youtube video introducing the Black HA version. Since there's really no difference between it and the natural HA version, I used the extra time to cover a few updates about the AAA lights including some recent experiences.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jL7TiIQ4yM


----------



## parnass (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> I just finished a youtube video introducing the Black HA version. .....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jL7TiIQ4yM



Enjoyed the video. Thanks for putting it together. 

Thanks, too, for using a camera tripod. So many YouTube videos require viewers take Dramamine.


----------



## LitFuse (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Cool video. :thumbsup:

It was interesting to view the PWM as seen by the camera. I've never seen that before.

Peter


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Just got my new Nattie HA AA version in last week and there are a few things about this one that at this point I'm not real enthused about. First is that unlike in the AAA version my AA has battery rattle. Looks to me like they could have actually made this one a little smaller in diameter. Second my light will momentarily turn on with the head unscrewed wheares my SS AAA will not. So there is some play in the threads as well. This is annoying to me because when I grip the AA for one-handed operation I kind of pull on the head as I twist and the light will momentarily activate then come on...usually not at the level I expect. Other than those 2 things it's a great light, lighter than my SS AAA version. I'm not sure I would want the heft of this one in SS?


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

My Maratacs have been working perfectly and the black looks great. Ill probably get one for my small collection to go along with the others.


----------



## MS3 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



LitFuse said:


> Cool video. :thumbsup:
> 
> It was interesting to view the PWM as seen by the camera. I've never seen that before.
> 
> Peter


 
+1


----------



## Patriot (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



LitFuse said:


> Cool video. :thumbsup:
> 
> It was interesting to view the PWM as seen by the camera. I've never seen that before.
> 
> Peter




Me neither and I've never actually looked for it previously. This turned out to be my favorite part of the video. 




Thanks for the other compliments everyone....:wave:


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



LitFuse said:


> Cool video. :thumbsup:
> 
> It was interesting to view the PWM as seen by the camera. I've never seen that before.
> 
> Peter



+3

Nice work with the awesome videos - I always enjoy them :thumbsup:

My father was finding the Maratac AAA a bit too small for him - he kept losing it. 

I think the AA version will be perfect and I have two on the way...


----------



## Patriot (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



bullfrog said:


> +3
> 
> Nice work with the awesome videos - I always enjoy them :thumbsup:
> 
> ...






.....with a international orange lanyard attached to it. 


Glad you liked the video too and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> .....with a international orange lanyard attached to it.
> 
> 
> Glad you liked the video too and thanks for the compliment.



haha - I'm sure that would help him a lot! I cant help but add some 550 whenever I order from countycomm - have to get the most out of the shipping!

He also had problems manipulating the AAA a bit as a result of its ridiculously small size and a bit of arthritis - I'm hoping the larger AA will be beneficial in this regard as well for the old guy... man does aging stink, but I guess its the only available way to live a long life, right? 


.


----------



## Quension (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Patriot said:


> LitFuse said:
> 
> 
> > It was interesting to view the PWM as seen by the camera. I've never seen that before.
> ...



Yeah, what camera is that and what was it set to as far as resolution and framerate? Demonstrating PWM that way is much more effective than abstract numbers :thumbsup:


----------



## compasillo (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Anybody from US for an Intnl Group Buy to get this Maratac AA?


----------



## Ble (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

@compasillo
2010 Maratac AAA / AA International Group Buy


----------



## Patriot (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



Quension said:


> Yeah, what camera is that and what was it set to as far as resolution and framerate? Demonstrating PWM that way is much more effective than abstract numbers :thumbsup:




It's an older PowerShot S2 IS 5.0MP. The setting was 640x480 @ 15FPS but it seems to do the same thing at 30FPS as well.


----------



## gunga (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Hmmm, I just read this thread again and found Olrac's post stating that the heads are not glued? Can anyone else confirm this? I think I need one of these...

Are all the Maratac AAA's sealed? All mine were glued shut, but I have not check out the polished SS ones...


----------



## Ping Pong (Jan 16, 2010)

Due to Patriot's thorough review and Maratac's clear photos, I just ordered the AA in black last night. This is my first edc flashlight and if it's as useful as the Spyderco knife I've been carrying this flashlight will truly be a blessing. Thanks guys, for introducing me to a new and essential gadget.:twothumbs


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ping Pong , youll like the Maratac AA . hey are very handy.I also just ordered a black one to go along with my others. Shipping is getting to be a rock in my shoe though. lol


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



gunga said:


> Hmmm, I just read this thread again and found Olrac's post stating that the heads are not glued? Can anyone else confirm this? I think I need one of these...
> 
> Are all the Maratac AAA's sealed? All mine were glued shut, but I have not check out the polished SS ones...


 
As noted in the my MP post, one of my AA was unsealed, another was, and a 3rd I did not check. Unfortunately the torque holes on the AA are smaller than the AAA and with the greater surface area of the threads I have a feeling if they are sealed one should definetly have try some heat treatment before trying to remove the head.

All my AAA have been sealed, and I just checked a very recent Polished SS one at it was sealed. I was able to open a couple and an iTP single mode. I think the Maratac I opened were the early ones that had the torquing notches on the sides, didn't have to use the PCB holes.

It could be just a few AA slipped through QC without being sealed.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

After viewing Patriot's video camera trick to see the pwm flicker, I came up with yet another method.

If you have a photosensor based night light, you can aim your pwm'd light and you can get your night light to start on-off-on-off! What happens is that 60Hz AC and PWM of the light "frequency beat" and you get the night light to blink at the difference of the two frequency. It is the tuning fork principle if you remember your high school physics.

Try that with your light which has annoying PWM flicker.

- Vikas


----------



## Ping Pong (Jan 18, 2010)

corvettesR1 said:


> Ping Pong , youll like the Maratac AA . hey are very handy.I also just ordered a black one to go along with my others. Shipping is getting to be a rock in my shoe though. lol


Yeah, shipping and tax added an additional $11 to my order, but hey, the company is apparently a good one and since everyone else is nickle and dimeing me to death...:shrug:


----------



## gunga (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



StandardBattery said:


> As noted in the my MP post, one of my AA was unsealed, another was, and a 3rd I did not check. Unfortunately the torque holes on the AA are smaller than the AAA and with the greater surface area of the threads I have a feeling if they are sealed one should definetly have try some heat treatment before trying to remove the head.
> 
> All my AAA have been sealed, and I just checked a very recent Polished SS one at it was sealed. I was able to open a couple and an iTP single mode. I think the Maratac I opened were the early ones that had the torquing notches on the sides, didn't have to use the PCB holes.
> 
> It could be just a few AA slipped through QC without being sealed.


 
Dang it. After trying out a neutral Quark Mini AA, which is a slightly re-worked Maratac AA, I now want a neutral Maratac AA. I am willing to mod one, if I can get it open.

The pocket clip and key-ring implementation is better for me on the Maratac. That and the natural anodizing.

Someone has to let me know if they find a stash of unsealed Maratacs (AA and AAA!), I would purchase a few.

:naughty:


----------



## nativecajun (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



IceRat said:


> I wish they came up with a better way to put it on my keys. I am not a big fan of the wire ring thingy. Mine spins around on my AAA and I don't even use it.


 

Explain spins around. For this clip to spin around it would have to be out of its two catches. Unless you are talking about the pocket clip and if that is the case so what if it spins around. But since you say "wire ring thingy" and with that said if it spins around it would not even stay on the light. Maybe you want to change your story. For it to spin around it would have to be out of both catches and if that were the case it would simply fall off.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 19, 2010)

It can't spin around Icerat, but if you post a video of it spinning around I'll eat crow.


----------



## Cuso (Jan 19, 2010)

Ping Pong said:


> Yeah, shipping and tax added an additional $11 to my order, but hey, the company is apparently a good one and since everyone else is nickle and dimeing me to death...:shrug:


You should had tried a Group Buy...:nana:


----------



## olrac (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*



gunga said:


> Dang it. After trying out a neutral Quark Mini AA, which is a slightly re-worked Maratac AA, I now want a neutral Maratac AA. I am willing to mod one, if I can get it open.
> 
> The pocket clip and key-ring implementation is better for me on the Maratac. That and the natural anodizing.
> 
> ...



gunga PM sent to you


----------



## dom (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Excellent video thanks Patriot.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: New Maratac AA $29*

Are there any group buys for these yet?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 10, 2010)

Just thought I'd post a picture of the brand new today, Stainless AA model from County Comm and Maratac. :wave:













*
http://www.countycomm.com/AASTAINLESSWORLDSMALLEST.html

*


----------



## parnass (Feb 10, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of the brand new today, Stainless AA model from County Comm and Maratac.



Neat. How much does it weigh:

Without the battery?

With an alkaline battery?

With an Energizer lithium battery?

Thanks.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 10, 2010)

It's about 80 grams with a NiMH. Very stout!


----------



## Knowledge Seeker (Feb 10, 2010)

Does it feel heavier?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2010)

Knowledge Seeker said:


> Does it feel heavier?





Ah yeah! Like a "mofo."


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's a video that I just finished uploading. Hope you guys like it even though it's not technical at all. More about my impressions of the light...

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RwM-Skrb2M





.
*


----------



## gunga (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang man... I need a steel one and a natural one, unglued...

Must neutralize these...


----------



## Patriot (Feb 13, 2010)

Just another fan picture of the new Stainless AA Maratac.


----------



## gsxer (Feb 13, 2010)

Would the AA be to heavy to weare on your hat?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 14, 2010)

gsxer said:


> Would the AA be to heavy to weare on your hat?




I think it more of a subjective thing really. The clip has no problem holding it there but compared to the AAA Maratac it is a noticeable increase hanging out there on a hat brim.


----------



## oronocova (Feb 14, 2010)

It really helps if you use a L91 lithium primary. Makes it weigh a lot less! Mine feels "empty" like it doesn't have a battery in it almost.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 14, 2010)

oronocova said:


> It really helps if you use a L91 lithium primary. Makes it weigh a lot less! Mine feels "empty" like it doesn't have a battery in it almost.




Although the L91 is very light and makes the aluminum version feel "empty" it doesn't make the stainless version feel empty. It's pretty heavy even with that battery. Nice to have the choice though.


----------



## gsxer (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok thanks everyone I might get the AAA light.:twothumbs


----------



## bullfrog (Feb 15, 2010)

So my latest countycomm order arrived over the weekend (took 10 days) with my stainless AA...

BUT THEY SENT ME THE *AAA* MODEL INSTEAD (which I did not order)!!!!

:hairpull::hairpull::mecry::mecry:


Shot out an email to CC so hopefully they can take care of me - hoping they can sent it quicker than ground as I dont want to wait another 10 days :mecry:


----------



## nnmnu (Feb 15, 2010)

Their shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## bullfrog (Feb 15, 2010)

nnmnu said:


> Their shipping is ridiculous.



Yeah it is - I dont see why they cant offer USPS Priority for the $8+ they charge as an option. I despise UPS. I'd even pay a few bucks more in shipping for Priority.

Too bad its so awesomely addictive shopping there


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 15, 2010)

The stainless Maratac AA looks cool. 
I may just have to try one out for myself.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 16, 2010)

bullfrog said:


> Shot out an email to CC so hopefully they can take care of me - hoping they can sent it quicker than ground as I dont want to wait another 10 days :mecry:




Maybe this will hold you in the meantime....


----------



## 556man (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review Patriot. I ordered one and I'm very impressed with the quality so I ordered another two. Oh man. My wife is going to kill me thanks to you guys. 

556man


----------



## compasillo (Feb 21, 2010)

Received my black and natural Maratacs AA.
Pleased with knurling, form factor, weight and general performance/construction but also a bit disappointed: the beam is tighter than AAA and noticeably tighter than Qmini AA. 
Anodizing is also more weak. Easily scratched when removing/installing clip.
I still prefer the AAA version.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 22, 2010)

AAA = more portability, AA = more capability, including run-time and throw. It just depends on what one values more and / or what need dictates.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm thinking about picking this light up as I think its just the perfect size for pocket EDCing. I have the ITP A3 (AAA version) and like that light a lot. A weak spot of the A3 is that the removable clip is not tight enough against the body of the light to make for worry free pocket carry. The A3 has pushed up out of my pocket on a couple of occassions and I no longer pocket clip this light as I fear it would be lost (I keychain carry it). 

I'm hoping someone with the Maratac AA can comment on this pocket clip. Does the clip grip tight enough (have enough tension) to use daily as a pocket carry without the risk of losing? From the pics and video I've seen, the clip looks more substantial but I still wonder if it will clamp tight enough on the pocket to be a functional pocket carry light.

Thanks!!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 17, 2010)

bullfrog said:


> Yeah it is - I dont see why they cant offer USPS Priority for the $8+ they charge as an option. I despise UPS. I'd even pay a few bucks more in shipping for Priority.
> 
> Too bad its so awesomely addictive shopping there



Right we need a group buy for the US since there is already a group buy from Cuso that caters to international buyers. Would be great to get a discount instead of crazy $8 shipping charges for a light.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 17, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I'm thinking about picking this light up as I think its just the perfect size for pocket EDCing. I have the ITP A3 (AAA version) and like that light a lot. A weak spot of the A3 is that the removable clip is not tight enough against the body of the light to make for worry free pocket carry. The A3 has pushed up out of my pocket on a couple of occassions and I no longer pocket clip this light as I fear it would be lost (I keychain carry it).
> 
> I'm hoping someone with the Maratac AA can comment on this pocket clip. Does the clip grip tight enough (have enough tension) to use daily as a pocket carry without the risk of losing? From the pics and video I've seen, the clip looks more substantial but I still wonder if it will clamp tight enough on the pocket to be a functional pocket carry light.
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Bump


----------



## OCD (Mar 17, 2010)

I know this thread is about the Maratac AA, but I though I would comment on the AAA keyring attachment.

Someone mentioned they were subject to breaking when removing them. I did this a few times, being very careful while doing it with no ill effects. But I pushed my luck to far! The last time I removed it, it didn't go back on correctly...because it broke! 

But not the end of the world. I went to my local hardware store and picked up 2 (1 for a spare) 1/2" snap rings just like someone posted some time ago and now have an almost indestructible keyring attachment! :thumbsup: The only downside is the keyring and the clip can now rotate...but like I said, not the end of the world. I prefer the way the light feels (in hand and in pocket) without the pocket clip but like the way it looks with it...decisions, decisions!

So yes, the keyring attachment CAN break...if you decide you have to take it on and off (like me! :green but I have no doubt the factory attachment is plenty strong.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 23, 2010)

compasillo said:


> the beam is ... noticeably tighter than Qmini AA.


I hate shopping for a flashlight. Too many decisions!

Does anybody have any side-by-side beamshot comparisons between the Maratac AA and the Qmini AA? I like that the Maratac has a lower low, and that stainless steel version is a thing of beauty (and surprisingly inexpensive), but I also like that the Qmini has a larger hotspot and a floodier beam. So it's really down to how significant of a difference we're talking about. I'm going to buy one of these lights in the next few weeks, and this will be the deciding factor for me, so beamshots would be appreciated.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 23, 2010)

Also do these things have a waterproof rating?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 24, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Also do these things have a waterproof rating?




With regards to the beam, I'm working on a video but it's sort of on the back burner right now with many projects in front of it. The beam different is noticeable in "picture" but not so much in practice. I favor the Maratac for the other qualities that you mentioned, despite the beam being about 25% tighter. 

They don't have an IPX rating, but mine have been through the washer and dryer several times now.oo: Never a hint of water inside though.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 24, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Also do these things have a waterproof rating?


 
The ITP variation of this light is "Water and Dust Resistant to IP68" so imagine the Maractac would have these specs but I can not confirm that.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 24, 2010)

Patriot said:


> ... despite the beam being about 25% tighter.


It sounds like it's roughly equivalent to the first-gen Quark lights with the R2 emitter which is a good usable beam (bright, throwy spot with a huge amount of usable spill), but I wouldn't want to go any tighter. Can you confirm whether or not it's comparable to the Quark R2?

*Edit:* Gah! And then I come across contradictory posts like this:



Sgt. LED said:


> Shockingly similar beam to the Quark Mini AA. I honestly think they both use the same reflector and the same centering disk.





compasillo said:


> the beam is tighter than AAA and noticeably tighter than Qmini


I really need an objective assessment.


----------



## tbenedict (Mar 25, 2010)

It would be great to seem a beam shot comparision of the mini, AAA, and AA Maratacs. 

I think the AAA has the perfect general use beam profile, but have held off on the other two because they sound like they are more throwy.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 25, 2010)

tbenedict said:


> It would be great to seem a beam shot comparision of the mini, AAA, and AA Maratacs.
> 
> I think the AAA has the perfect general use beam profile, but have held off on the other two because they sound like they are more throwy.


Yeah, there's really not a lot of information about the Maratac AA out there. I haven't been able to find any in-depth reviews at all, mostly just "first impressions" stuff.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 26, 2010)

tbenedict said:


> I think the AAA has the perfect general use beam profile, but have held off on the other two because they sound like they are more throwy.




Yep, the quark mini and Maratac AA's are both more throwy than the AAA ITP/Maratacs.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 26, 2010)

I finally tracked down some beamshot comparisons:

http://www.videa.vsetkyvidea.sk/vid...s-Maratac-9290-Vs-Maratac-AA-Night-Shots.html

This is a video comparing the Maratac AA with a Maglite 2D and a Maratac 9290. The presenter describes the beam as "very wide", and it is compared to the other two lights. The hotspot looks to be about 8-feet across at 25-yards, and it seems to have a large amount of spill.


----------



## compasillo (Mar 26, 2010)

This is a beamshots comparison between AA & AAA.
The distance to the wall is 0,5 meters. Both flashlights in Mid mode.
ISO 200 - f8.0 - 0.6"


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 26, 2010)

I really appreciate you posting that. Thanks!

Hard to tell without a reference but the AA does look fairly narrow. Spill looks nice and bright, though. About how big is the diameter of the hotspots and spill in that photo?


----------



## compasillo (Mar 26, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I really appreciate you posting that. Thanks!
> 
> Hard to tell without a reference but the AA does look fairly narrow. Spill looks nice and bright, though. About how big is the diameter of the hotspots and spill in that photo?



The AAA's hot spot is around 20 cm. I didn't check the spills but you can figure out from my reference.
As you increase the distance to the wall the beam pattern difference is more obvious.
Anyway, both models are very appealing for EDC (at least for me).


----------



## Patriot (Mar 26, 2010)

To put this all in perspective, the AA Maratac is more narrow than the AAA's and slightly more narrow than the Qmini but it's still just a AA light with small 14mm, OP reflector. Still perfectly useful for most tasks inside of 10 yards.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 27, 2010)

ky70 said:


> ...I have the ITP A3 (AAA version) and like that light a lot. A weak spot of the A3 is that the removable clip is not tight enough against the body of the light to make for worry free pocket carry...I no longer pocket clip this light as I fear it would be lost (I keychain carry it).
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone with the Maratac AA can comment on this pocket clip. Does the clip grip tight enough (have enough tension) to use daily as a pocket carry without the risk of losing? From the pics and video I've seen, the clip looks more substantial but I still wonder if it will clamp tight enough on the pocket to be a functional pocket carry light.
> ...


bump


----------



## compasillo (Mar 27, 2010)

ky70 said:


> bump



The clip in the Maratacs AA & AAA has quite better grip than the ITP AA's. 
It's not "easy" to remove and can be used with confidence.

EDIT: The ITP AA clip has a very unreliable grip, the contrary about Maratac AA/AAA


----------



## compasillo (Mar 27, 2010)

Patriot said:


> To put this all in perspective, the AA Maratac is more narrow than the AAA's and *slightly* more narrow than the Qmini but it's still just a AA light with small 14mm, OP reflector. Still perfectly useful for most tasks inside of 10 yards.



That's all correct, except in the definition of "slightly". To me there's a noticeable difference in a normal use but nothing "good or bad" involved with it. Simply they are different and equally great value. I like both models.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 27, 2010)

compasillo said:


> The AAA's hot spot is around 20 cm.


So it sounds like the Maratac AA has a beam very similar to a standard Quark with an R2 emitter, which is what I have currently and find it quite usable though I wouldn't mind brighter spill.

Boy, this is really a tough decision.

Maratac AA
Pros: Stainless steel; includes a clip
Cons: Relatively narrow beam

Quark MiNi AA
Pros: Wide beam
Cons: No clip



Thanks for all your help, guys.


----------



## compasillo (Mar 27, 2010)

Get both (as I did) 
They are a great value AA you won't regret at all.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 27, 2010)

If I had the money for both then I wouldn't be agonizing over this decision.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 27, 2010)

compasillo said:


> The clip in the Maratacs AA & AAA has quite better grip than the ITP AA's.
> It's not "easy" to remove and can be used with confidence.
> 
> EDIT: The ITP AA clip has a very unreliable grip, the contrary about Maratac AA/AAA



Thank you!! That's just what I was hoping.


----------



## bdckr (Mar 27, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> So it sounds like the Maratac AA has a beam very similar to a standard Quark with an R2 emitter, which is what I have currently and find it quite usable though I wouldn't mind brighter spill.
> 
> Boy, this is really a tough decision.
> 
> ...


I've only got a camera phone to use, but if you want, I could try to take some comparison beamshots of the Quark MiniAA vs the Maratac AA tonight for you.

Does any one have any advice on how to stage the shots? Never done that before, and not sure how the camera phone will handle it.


----------



## tbenedict (Mar 28, 2010)

compasillo said:


> This is a beamshots comparison between AA & AAA.
> The distance to the wall is 0,5 meters. Both flashlights in Mid mode.
> ISO 200 - f8.0 - 0.6"


 
Thanks Compasillo!


----------



## compasillo (Mar 28, 2010)

A new beamshots comparison.
The 3 flashlights are powered by a fresh L91.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, man, thanks a bunch!

Wow, the Maratac really does have a substantially narrower beam, and there's a much sharper transition from hot spot to spill.


----------



## compasillo (Mar 28, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Hey, man, thanks a bunch!
> 
> Wow, the Maratac really does have a substantially narrower beam, and there's a much sharper transition from hot spot to spill.



That's it.
Definetely, the Maratac AA is the "thrower" in this group.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 28, 2010)

After looking at compasillo's pictures, it seems like the Maratac AA and the iTP AA have a comparable level of brightness in the spill. However, the iTP AA's spill seems to be a hair warmer ? And does it seem like the Quark MiNi AA has a dimmer spill out of the three lights ?

Regarding the hot spot, it seems like the iTP AA has a hot spot that is larger than that of the Maratac AA but smaller than that of the Quark MiNi AA ?


----------



## Oink (Apr 23, 2010)

Any chance of a Canadian group buy? I am in for 1 AA


----------



## Patriot (Apr 24, 2010)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> However, the iTP AA's spill seems to be a hair warmer ? And does it seem like the Quark MiNi AA has a dimmer spill out of the three lights ?
> 
> Regarding the hot spot, it seems like the iTP AA has a hot spot that is larger than that of the Maratac AA but smaller than that of the Quark MiNi AA ?




No surprise that the Quark has a significantly different beam than the others. The ITP and Maratac are essentially the same though. Differences in color temp and beam shape (as small as they are) can often be attributed to sample variation, emitter batches and reflector batches. I have 3 AA Maratacs for example and one has a slightly different reflector while two of them vary quite a bit in color temp. The variation in the AAA Maratac is even greater.


----------



## red02 (Apr 24, 2010)

wow, the stainless version really put the hooks in me. 

Might be fun to mod one of these, can anyone confirm that the stainless steel version is not glued together?


----------



## red02 (May 2, 2010)

bump... does any one know how hard the maratac is driven? is a good idea to put an MCE in there?


----------



## compasillo (May 2, 2010)

red02 said:


> bump... does any one know how hard the maratac is driven? is a good idea to put an MCE in there?



Not a good idea at all.

It's a very small host for an MCE. :shakehead


----------



## red02 (May 2, 2010)

Its just the XPE isn't the ideal emitter for me. Something more floody would nice, and preferably powerful would be great if only for a 10-15 mins at a time...

Is it the heat build up that I have to be worried about?

EDIT:

should have searched more before asking, the light is about 20mm wide, just like the MCE+star... I guess this isn't happening.


----------



## old4570 (May 12, 2010)

Performance : 

Eveready RED = 5 - 30 - 100 Lumen / Current - 0.07A - 0.34A - 0.83A
Eveready Blue = 5 - 25 - 50 Lumen / Current - 0.08A - 0.41A - 0.72A
Varta High Energy = 5 - 30 - 115 Lumen / Current - 0.07A - 0.31A - 0.84A
Duracell Alkaline = 5 - 30 - 110 Lumen / Current - 0.07A - 0.31A - 0.84A
Coles Alkaline = 5- 31 - 117 Lumen / Current - 0.07A - 0.30A - 0.84A
Superpower DRY = 5 - 29 - 94 Lumen / Current - 0.07A - 0.34A - 0.83A
Ultracharge DRY = 5 - 24 - 44 Lumen / Current - 0.07A - 0.41A - 0.82A
Camellion DRY = 5 - 30 - 100 Lumen / Current - 0.07A - 0.34A - 0.84A
Rechargeable 1 = 5 - 29 - 109 Lumen / Current - 0.07 - 0.33A - 0.84A
Rechargeable 2 = 5 - 29 - 107 Lumen / Current - 0.07A - 0.33A - 0.84A 

So many keep asking about run time , at around 0.8A on high with a AA , so if you had a good quality 2400mA - AA you would be looking @ around 3 Hours , possibly . 
That is if 0.8A is a given for across the board . 

Yep , I do like my Maratac's , 1xAA - 2xAAA


----------



## tbenedict (May 13, 2010)

red02 said:


> Its just the XPE isn't the ideal emitter for me. Something more floody would nice, and preferably powerful would be great if only for a 10-15 mins at a time...
> 
> Is it the heat build up that I have to be worried about?
> 
> ...


 
I think they have a darn near perfect beam pattern for close to mid-range use. The hot spot is broad enough to be very useful for a late night walk (lighting up a larger spot on the road) but still has decent throw. For a tiny pocket rocket, I think they are the perfect balance between my Zebralight and my Quark. I would go nuts if they would stick a neutral tint in them with the same beamshape.

I need to get another since I traded mine with a buddy....it's a shame the shipping is so much.


----------



## march.brown (May 13, 2010)

Where can I get a Maratac Stainless AAA from (preferably the shiny stainless) ... Someone that will post it to the UK .

Can't seem to find anyone.

Many Thanks
.


----------



## red02 (May 13, 2010)

_it's a shame the shipping is so much

_Yeah, the more you stuff you add the worse it gets too...


i think battery junction will ship the itp AAA, they have the stainless veriosn now.


----------



## rydude07 (May 14, 2010)

can these and the itp a2 a3 for sure use lithium batteries safely?


----------



## compasillo (May 14, 2010)

rydude07 said:


> can these and the itp a2 a3 for sure use lithium batteries safely?




They can safely (even it's the most recommended option).

The Li-ion batteries (14500) can also be used at your own risk
but not for extended period of time in high mode.


----------



## biker1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I never heard of Maratac before reading about them here. The 'AA" looks like a great light for my parents, especially re: the easy accessibility to 'AA" Batteries.
2 Hours on High is pretty nice.
I may get one for myself also 
How is the Black Finish on these lights?
Is there an XP-G emitter available, or would that not be compatible with a light this size?


----------



## red02 (Sep 16, 2010)

Natural finish is probably always more durable, don't know if this is the case with Maratac. The light is only available with XPEs. You'd have to mod the light with the XPG yourself or send it in to be modded.


----------



## biker1 (Sep 16, 2010)

@ red02

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## T45 (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone replaced the wire clip with a snap ring for the AA version yet? The AAA takes a 1/2" to replace the wire clip on it, but does anyone know what size of snap ring the AA version will take? 

Anyone think Maratac should come out with a CR123 version as well?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 23, 2011)

That would be great. I have an iTP A4 (CR123x2) and without knurling it can't be operated with one hand. I primarily bought it for a great runtime on low (which starts out first and not medium). The A4 is a great light and the Maratac version would be even better with the knurling and perhaps a SS, Ti, or Copper version and hey, why did they forget brass?



T45 said:


> Has anyone replaced the wire clip with a snap ring for the AA version yet? The AAA takes a 1/2" to replace the wire clip on it, but does anyone know what size of snap ring the AA version will take?
> 
> Anyone think Maratac should come out with a CR123 version as well?


----------

